# Palomino Solaire



## TXDUX (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I just put the deposit down on a 2013 34' Palomino Solaire. It's supposed to be ready for delivery Saturday. I bought it from Fun Town in Waco. Anyone have any experience with these trailers? I've done my research, and can't find anything bad about em.


----------

